# Numericable, fibre optique et free?



## estomak (3 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
hier j'ai été démarché par un commercial de chez numéricable pour une offre internet + télé+téléphonie, en fibre optique, de 28 euros par mois.
La fibre optique c'est un débit de 100 mégas par seconde m'a t'il assuré. J'ai vérifié et ca a l'air juste. Plus de fluidité donc et magnétocope numérique non plus de 30 mais de 160 gigas inclus dans l'offre.  J'ai aussi vu que free ne prodiguait pas encore ce genre d'offre , dans les grandes villes.
le commercial, quand je lui ai dit que j'étais satisfait de la freebox, m'a garanti que free ne passerait pas a la fibre optique avant deux ou trois ans , et que donc, c'était un vrai avantage de changer d'offre. ça m'a semblé énorme, deux ou trois ans.
Du coup je me pose des questions. Numericable, ça n'a pas l'air très connu. je sais pas vraiment ce que valent leurs services.
EN fait c'est pas vraiment une question, j'aimerais bien savoir si quelque spécialiste, ici à un avis, une suggestion, sur l'opportunité ou non de switcher d'offre, sans parti pris.
merci.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

hello
redressons des idées fausses
1- numericable EST connu
c'est tout simplement le nouveau nom de noos

( et noos a eu un passé assez...tumultueux)

2- et le commercial t'a un peu menti par "omission"
(normal et numericable -noos est fort pour faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes ... pour avoir ta signature) 

le très haut débit ( 100mega) c'est PAS 28 euros
( ne pas se faire pieger par la promo sur les ...premiers mois)

va voir une partie des chiffres là
et bien faire gaffe aux petites lignes et autres *
et bien calculer le TOTAL mensuel et autres frais


http://www.numericable.fr/offre/conditions_offres.php#net


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2008)

Numéricable aka Miséricable...  

Après avoir racheté tout le "câble" en France ou presque, ils font le forcing pour trouver de nouveaux gogos-clients. Rien que pour la télévision c'est dans beaucoup de régions une catastrophe. Ils font l'objet d'une surveillance par la répression des fraudes du fait des nombreuses plaintes portées contre eux. Néanmoins, on trouve ici ou là des gens satisfaits.

Ce qu'il faut savoir de Numéricale : assemblage de différents opérateurs et donc de différents réseaux, la qualité du service dépend pour beaucoup de l'état du dit réseau dans ton secteur. Bien souvent les débits promis ne sont pas assumés : technologie câble qui fait dépendre la qualité au nombre de gens connectés, upload bridé (Dans les faits, on a souvent les inconvénients du câble et ceux de l'ADSL réunis). Mais là encore, ça dépend de l'endroit où l'on se trouve.

Donc, avant de signer quoique ce soit avec ces gens au lourd passif, il convient de bien lire le contrat et surtout, comme le dit Pascalformac, les petites lignes qui ont une forte chance de jouer en plein. De plus, il ne serait pas inutile de se renseigner sur la qualité du réseau Numéricale dans ton secteur, auprès des abonnés télévision par exemple. Ne pas oublier que les promesses non écrites ou soumises à conditions n'engagent que ceux qui les croient.

Personnellement, je suis câblé Numéricable pour la télévision (pas eu le choix) et c'est horrible, le service est déplorable. Il n'a jamais été question pour moi de leur confier ma connexion Internet, quelques soient leurs promesses.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

Je plussoie
( et j'ai eu, sur un autre logement ,  noos en TV et web , c'était pas terrible et SAV nullissime)

Par ailleurs je reviens sur la fibre Free et autres
Pour l'instant c'est la guerre ente operateurs , choix d'associations mutualisations ou pas , choix techniques etc

je signale que le déploiment coté free a DEJA commencé ( dans quelques grandes villes)
Pas de chifrres
Mais lors de la conf de presse du dirigeant en mars 2008
previsions de 70% de Paris équipé d'ici 2009


----------



## arcanomancer (3 Mai 2008)

Tout dépend de la ou tu es. 
Mais Numéricable investit beaucoup dans la fibre, ... et dans la communication qui va avec. 
Perso, j'ai l'internet et la TV chez eux, et ça marche bien. 

Après, fais attention à la location du modem, aux promotions qui ne durent pas, aux frais de résiliation...


----------



## fpoil (3 Mai 2008)

Qui a passé 3 heures dans la boutique de numericable place de la république sait vraiment qui ils sont  

ceci dit, vérifies bien que tu es bien connecté en 100mb, la fibre optique est loin d'être déployée dans tour Paris ou sa banlieue.

Dans mon cher arrondissement, on n' y a pas encore droit : j'ai les 2 offres dispo à la maison mais ne me sers pas encore de numericable (en secours au cas où) et j'attends la fibre...

je sens que le bordel arrive car il se trouve que j'habite dans un immeuble racheté par l'opac qui vient de conclure un accord avec neuf et il y cablage des apparts dans l'air par neuf... de là à ce qu'ils mettent le boxon...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

Attention ne pas confondre 
il y a 2 cas

l'ancêtre: fibre facon numericable

et fibre des FAI ( orange , leneuf free , alice etc)

ce sont 2 concepts differents


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

pur hasard de surf
sur un site j'apprends qu'il y a à present des accords de deploiments croisés numericable-leneuf
Pas de détails

C'est interessant car la configuration qui avait cours avant était numericable "en solo" et les autres en face  avec divers accords ( ou pas)

Ceci n'est qu'une étape du feuilleton
Tout le dossier est un vrai panier de crabes.


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2008)

J'ai laché Noos il y a 18 mois: j'ai commencé à avoir des pb quand ils ont passé en 10 mo, tellement de pb que je les ai forcé à me redonner du 4 mo avec lequel je n'ai pas eu de pb. Les tarifs étaient toujours aussi exhorbitants j'ai laché l'affaire en douceur, pour Free, sans aucun pb. Je touche du bois. Honnêtement, je ne le conseille pas, même si j'ai jamais eu de grosse galère les 2 premières années, par la suite, l'incompétence, le mépris du client et les mensonges sur les valeurs réelles au bout du cable m'ont vraiment dégouté de ce système.
Les boutiques, c'est assez terrible, toujours bcp de monde et peu de réponse satisfaisante.
Pour Numéricable, j'ai l'exemple d'un pote à Montpellier dont les débits et la connexion s'effondrent et s'arrêtent dès 19h ou 20 h si je me souviens bien: impressionnant c'est comme l'horloge parlante: à l'heure dite, tout se met en rade. Ca fait plus de 2 ans que ça dure et rien du côté de Numéricable:_ Tout va bien.
_

Pour la fibre optique des actuels ADSL, nous venons de décider en AG de propriétaires de passer par Free et il y a maintenant interopérabilité. Les FAI ont été un peu obligé de s'entendre face à la levée de bouclier de certaines copropriétés où les gens de chez X devaient changer pour Y car Y était l'opérateur choisi malgré toutes les assurances qui avaient été données: ça a du aller assez loin car c'était inscrit en gros et en noir sur blanc dans la proposition commerciale de tout les opérateurs qui présentaient leur offre à nos suffrages: une fois le cable posé dans l'immeuble, chacun se connecte avec l'opérateur de son choix.
Malgré le fait que j'habite dans un arrondissement test de très haut débit, aucune nouvelle ici, à part du côté de Numéricable qui fait une grosse campagne de pose dans les quartiers autour de chez moi (vu dans XXe, XIe et Xe). Apparemment, ce ne sont pas les mêmes fibres, malgré le même nom. Mon Syndic m'a confirmé que malgré qu'un certain nombre d'immeubles soient dors et déjà cablés par Free jusque dans les caves, aucun habitant d'immeubles dont il s'occupe n'a encore la possibilité de l'utiliser dans son appart  En décembre, c'était pour mars avril&#8230; et j'attend toujours


----------

